# Cooling System: Opinions Please & Thank You



## Koppster (Jul 27, 2008)

Okay...I confess, I don't check my fluid levels every time I drive the car. In fact, I tend to rely on what I see on the garage floor the majority of the time. I do check them, just not every day or even every week. 

Anyway, I was in the garage today and noticed a little bit of moisture in the drip pan I keep under the car (it's there cause I know I have a minor rear main leak). Checked the oil, no problem. 

Checked the radiator and it was about a quart and a half low. Honestly don't think I've checked it since late last summer or fall. Car runs hot during summer in stop and go traffic (205/215ish) but has not run hot at all during the winter. 

The only evidence I could find was at the front of the valley pan, a bit of oil/water mix in a channel area (see picture).

I filled the radiator to the rim and ran the car for about 30 minutes in the garage, it got to 195. I crawled under and over during the whole time, no leaks. Pulled and tugged on hoses, no leaks. Finally shut it down and after about 5 minutes, the overflow hose leaked out a small puddle.

Personally, I think the car is okay, it has probaby leaked out a little every time I've shut it down and I should have been watching it.

However, I'd like to hear some opinions and experience just to be safe. :confused

Thanks
Rick


----------



## 66tempestGT (Nov 28, 2009)

i'm no expert but it sounds normal to me. you could install an overflow tank and catch the little bit it pushes out or just top it off occasionally. i wouldnt worry about 205-215 in the summer either. just make sure that you top it off with the antifreeze mix so that it doesnt get diluted. and that you have a good cap.


----------



## jetstang (Nov 5, 2008)

Without an overflow can your radiator will never be dead full. It will be down a half inch or so in the radiator, as it dumps water out as it heats, then sucks air back in as it cools and looses pressure in the radiator. Install an overflow can and it will stay full.


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

Rick, that is a very common place to find coolant. It could be from one or more sources. 1 t-stat gasket. 2 the by pass rubber washer/ long bolt. 3 water pump gasket. 4 porous timing cover housing seeping. (happens more times than you would think) . Sometimes you might get a little oil seepage there also from the valley pan gasket. It's a Pontiac thing. Eric

P.S. 1st check the upper radiator hose, where it clamps to the T-stat housing.


----------



## 68greengoat (Sep 15, 2005)

Without an overflow tank, you don't want to keep the radiator full. Otherwise, it will drain out thru the overflow tube. Only fill to the bottom of the upper radiator hose.


----------



## Koppster (Jul 27, 2008)

Thanks all, greatly appreciated. I'm going to install an after-market recovery bottle to prevent leakage.

Eric....my Spring plan is to order a high flow water pump and replace the thermostat and upper/lower hoses. Hoping this will fix my stop and go summer traffic issues. While I'm in there I'll look for signs of seepage/leakage with thermostat housing and the water pump backing plates.

Thanks All
Rick


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

I agree. Only real issue I see is that the radiator is overfull. Without an overflow tank, you need to keep the coolant level about an inch or so below the neck. As stated above, the coolant gets hot, expands, and needs a little room to expand. If you fill to the brim, it will expand right out the overflow, creating a syphon effect and causing the loss of even more coolant.


----------



## Too Many Projects (Nov 15, 2008)

Rick, I know I'm a little late getting in on this as we were gone for a week, BUT for your part of the country I would install a 180° stat and see if the overall temp runs a little lower. The temp rating on a stat is median, meaning about half way open and a 195 may not fully open until 205-210. A 180 should be fully open at 195 and help it stay below 200°.


----------



## Koppster (Jul 27, 2008)

Thanks Mitch, on your advice I'll start with a 180. Going to install the new water pump regardless, just makes sense in this climate and the fact that I' don't know what's inside the current pump.

Welcome back and thanks!
Rick


----------



## SDGoat619 (Mar 21, 2011)

I have an over flow tube that goes to the area where an overflow tank used to be and the first time that I took my 65 out more than just around the block, maybe a quick 10 min drive the over flow started dumping out fluid. When I got home the Cap was blowing steam and still the hose was dumping. I plan on purchasing a new overflow tank and Cap. Should I be alarmed with this I know that these cars run hot and during this road test drive the car did drive well. My dash and Gauges are no op as i am restoring them. All I have to go off of is Sight, Sound, Smell, and Taste(j/k). I have seen Radiator Caps that have temp gauges built in and an considering one for the time being. Any thoughts


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

THAT sounds like an over heat to me. Maybe a stuck stat due to lack of use or a clogged radiator....


----------

